# tank drilled ?



## timv

where can i get a tank drilled i want to drill my 65 aqueon and run a sump..... what size holes do i need and what size pipe? thanks tim


----------



## sunshine_1965

You might be able to get it drilled at a glass shop.


----------



## timv

have you had any tanks drilled here in ridge? if so where.. thanks tim


----------



## macframalama

you can buy diamond bits and do it your self but you gotta go slow and have a spray bottle on hand for airborn glass and you run the risk of a crack, or you can get a shop to do it , typically $20 a hole with the risk of it smashing

or you can buy an overflow box and not drill it at all or you can diy your overflow from pvc and save some bucks but have a higher flood risk if you dont do it right


----------



## macframalama

oh yeah but first things first is your tank you want drilled tempered or standard , cant drill tempered glass ... fyi


----------



## jkcichlid

My local speedy glass did mine for me. 
JL Aquatics has a large range of bulkheads. Check out the website. 
For a 65G two 1" bulkheads should be fine for outflow. You could run your return over the back if you want otherwise one more hole


----------



## sunshine_1965

I have never had any tanks drilled but was thinking Speedy or Broco glas shops. Crystal glass might do it as well. Best you could do is call the different shops and get prices.

Broco Auto Glass BC Locations | Vancouver, Lower Mainland, Vancouver Island

Speedy Glass® MAPLE RIDGE - for any windshield damage

Maple Ridge auto glass, windshield repair and replacement - Crystal Glass


----------



## jkcichlid

There is a simple way to check if the glass panel is tempered or not
Take a smart phone and hold it behind the panel of glass and look through the panel. You should be able to read the screen. Now slowly rotate the phone and if the panel is tempered the screen will show blackédark blue. If the panel is not tempered you will be able to view the screen at any rotation. I am sure there is a video on youtube that will show this technique


----------



## neven

3 holes or bust! Bean animal overflow takes he cake

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama

for real , nice tips... best aquaria advice of the day award goes to jkcichlid


jkcichlid said:


> There is a simple way to check if the glass panel is tempered or not
> Take a smart phone and hold it behind the panel of glass and look through the panel. You should be able to read the screen. Now slowly rotate the phone and if the panel is tempered the screen will show blackédark blue. If the panel is not tempered you will be able to view the screen at any rotation. I am sure there is a video on youtube that will show this technique


----------



## timv

i picked up the bulkheads today but i got 3/4 darnit will go back and get the 1" thanks



jkcichlid said:


> My local speedy glass did mine for me.
> JL Aquatics has a large range of bulkheads. Check out the website.
> For a 65G two 1" bulkheads should be fine for outflow. You could run your return over the back if you want otherwise one more hole


----------



## target

Yup the smart phone tip is great. He beat me to it.

And I agree, bean animal overflow for sure. 
BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System


----------



## neven

how many others have bean animal overflows? i gots mine almost made up.


----------



## target

I don't have one yet. But thinking of converting my 90g to a SW and if I do I will use a bean animal overflow for sure


----------



## timv

my other problem is that i am running my sump in my basement i don't want to make that many holes through the wall up stairs to down stairs....


----------



## Scherb

I'm no sump expert. but i do know you will need a very large pump to lift the water that high.


----------



## target

timv said:


> my other problem is that i am running my sump in my basement i don't want to make that many holes through the wall up stairs to down stairs....


You can combine the 3 overflow pipes into one after they go through the valves. It would take a bit more planning and a few more connection pieces, but it can be done.

As for pump, you'll need something like this:
ReeFlo Barracuda/Hammerhead Hybrid 6000/4590GPH - Bulk Reef Supply

Not necessarily that brand, but something that will have enough power to push water up that high. This one has a 23' head.


----------



## timv

i bought a mag 18 which pumps 675 gallons an hour at 11 feet of head so it will clear the tank 10 times an hour roughly...


----------



## timv

screwed up didnt copy what was intended


----------



## timv

MODEL MD 18 - UPC 02718

Maximum Flow Rate: 1800 GPH

Watts: 150

GPH at 0': 1500

GPH at 1': 1325

GPH at 3': 1200

GPH at 5': 1100

GPH at 7': 1050

GPH at 10': 875

GPH at 15': 575

Shutoff: 16.85'


----------



## kacairns

Just make sure you leave yourself some way to prime the pump or trap the water in the line or every time you shut it down to do maintenance you'll be cursing yourself! 5feet upwards on a tank is easy for the pump to push through but if you've got to go from basement to next floor you're probably looking at 10-15 feet and will take some effort to push the water up and air out


----------



## neven

well with a bean animal you can make due with much smaller overflow pipes so you can route them through a larger chase through the walls/floors.


----------



## jkcichlid

If you are pumping that high, install a good quality checkvalve on the return line just above the pump. That way you won't have to spend time priming the system.
As well, you may want to consider the plumbing path you will take on your return. If is it not done right, it will sound like the pipes that drain your sink or tub and will make a ton of noise. Flex hose may work well as the curves could be gradual and it absorbs alot of the sound. Water crashing down 10 feet will be heard all over the house


----------



## timv

has anyone done the bean animal ? how much would one charge to do that to a 65 gallon 36 x 18 x24 ...


----------



## timv

would anybody be interested and how much? thanks tim


----------



## gklaw

With a good size pump, I won't worry about the time to prime the system. My theory is the more parts the more potential problems. 
My sump in the basement supply two tanks, one is one floor above and 20 feet across the house. No check valve nothing.

Timv, if you are coming to pick up the skimmer you said you want, we can talk.


----------



## timv

pm sent to you


----------



## timv

Neven do you have any pics of your overflo.....



neven said:


> how many others have bean animal overflows? I gots mine almost made up.


----------



## dabandit1

One way valve not only prevents the need for priming it prevents siphoning should your pump go down(learned that the hard way) I would imagine just the pipe alone would hold a fair bit of water I like to be safe even 5g on a floor is alot of water


----------



## timv

i ended up drilling it my self made a template and drilled it inside out..... tank is all set up running for 3 weeks now......


----------



## mikebike

Canadian Tire has a hole saw kit on sale right now that includes some/a diamond bit.

get some Plasticinen clay to make a dam around the drill bit an inchor so all the way around to keep lubricant /coolant on the glass as you drill.


----------



## The Guy

Get a hold of Spitfire [ Tyler ] he drills tanks and he can build you the overflow you need, he's lives out your way as well.


----------

